# Desperately seeking black LOOK cork tape



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

Okay, maybe "desperate" is an exaggeration, but does anyone one know where I can get my hands on a few rolls of LOOK cork bar tape - specifically the old school black with white logos?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JJJamison said:


> Okay, maybe "desperate" is an exaggeration, but does anyone one know where I can get my hands on a few rolls of LOOK cork bar tape - specifically the old school black with white logos?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I have some. The logo is silver not white...PM me if interested


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

JJJamison said:


> Okay, maybe "desperate" is an exaggeration, but does anyone one know where I can get my hands on a few rolls of LOOK cork bar tape - specifically the old school black with white logos?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


We have a pretty good amount of that tape still in stock; any LOOK dealer will be able to special order it for you. Here's a link to our dealer locator: Dealer Locator

If there's no dealer in you area, please let me know and I'll see what we can work out.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

chas said:


> We have a pretty good amount of that tape still in stock; any LOOK dealer will be able to special order it for you. Here's a link to our dealer locator: Dealer Locator
> 
> If there's no dealer in you area, please let me know and I'll see what we can work out.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chas. I had no idea there were so many LOOK dealers here in the valley.


----------

